# Arnold Goes Undercover as a Used Car Salesman to Prank Customers - Promoting EV sales by Pitching Silly Oil



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Arnold is back as Howard Kleiner. This time he's promoting electric cars in partnership with California non-profit Veloz. Go undercover with Arnold as he highlights the benefits of going electric - by trying to sell the opposite.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

oh my goodness that is funny. 

"i'll be back" -- hah, and the classic Arnold Hummer from the 90's!!

good to see people being lighthearted about their own past.


----------

